# Have a few questions re: Gigabyte 8IPXDREL-GG motherboard



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Feels like I haven't been on here in forever..
Anyways on to the point..

Here is the motherboard if you need to view it:
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=8IPXDREL-XEON24-R

Now I need some help with the power supply,

Number One:
How much power would I need?

I have an Echo Star 580W 20+4-pin PSU I would like to use but need to know if I need more power..

Here that is if you would like to view it:
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=ESTAR-580-24

Number Two:
The board itself has a 24+8-pin slot.. would I be able to "convert" my PSU to match the board? and if so where can I find a converter.. I haven't been able to find much on google..

Anyways, any advice about anything listed above or anything else is more than welcome and appreciated, thanks in advance for your help guys!*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wow .............. there is no way a power supply that costs $14.99 can be worth a hoot !!

as for 24 + 8 the 24pins are the main motherboard connector .......... the plus 8 pin refers to the "two" 12volt power feeds needed to run two cpu's


I would not try this with anything less than the Corsair 750-TX or PC Power & Cooling 750 silencer

dont hesitate to ask more questions .............


----------

